# Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

PostPosted: Tue Jan 21, 2014 1:26 am Post subject: Pure Silk LPGA Bahamas Classic Preview & Pairings	Reply with quote Edit/Delete this post
Well here we go! 

It is time to start the 2014 LPGA season. With 5 new tournaments (including the International Crown), more prize money, and more television coverage, the 2014 season promises to be the biggest and best ever. The season will open in the Bahamas with the playing of the Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic. 

This will be tournament #1 of 32 official tournaments this season. 

Here are the key details: 


TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Last minute updates to the field:

Suzzann Pettersen and Jennifer Rosales are OUT.

Amelia Lewis and Maude Aimee Leblanc are IN.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The pairings for the first two rounds are now available at the above link.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1 Lydia Ko -5 F 
1 Meena Lee -5 F 
3 Stacy Lewis -4 F 
3 Austin Ernst -4 F 
3 Candie Kung -4 F 
3 Jessica Korda -4 F 
3 P.K. Kongkraphan -4 F 
3 Brittany Lang -4 F 
3 Hee Young Park -4 F 
3 Mirim Lee -4 F 
3 Danah Bordner -4 F 
3 Amelia Lewis -4 F 

For full leaderboard see: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2: 

1	Jessica Korda	-11	F 
2	Paula Creamer	-10	F 
3	Michelle Wie -9 F 
3	Jenny Suh	-9	F 
5	Christel Boeljon -8	F 
5	Na Yeon Choi	-8	F 
5	P.K. Kongkraphan	-8	F 
5	Lydia Ko -8	F 
9	Lizette Salas -7	F 
10	Amy Yang	-6	F 
10	Sandra Gal	-6	F 
10	Pornanong Phatlum -6	F 
10	Stacy Lewis -6	F 

For full Leaderboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Incredible leaderboard. It's nice to see Wie playing well, but Korda looks calm and I'd like to see her get off to a good start this year. I think she will be someone really special in the game.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3 

1 Na Yeon Choi -15 F 
2 Lizette Salas -14 F 
3 Paula Creamer -12 F 
3 Jessica Korda -12 F 
5 Amelia Lewis -11 F 
5 Stacy Lewis -11 F 
5 Jenny Suh -11 F 
8 Chella Choi -10 F 
8 Thidapa Suwannapura -10 F 
8 Pornanong Phatlum -10 F 
8 P.K. Kongkraphan -10 F 
8 Lydia Ko -10 F 
8 Michelle Wie -10 F 

For the full leaderboard: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## Taylormade 2014 (Jan 26, 2014)

What happen to Suzzanne Pettersen?


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Taylormade 2014 said:


> What happen to Suzzanne Pettersen?


Suzann withdrew with a sore shoulder.


----------



## Taylormade 2014 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thanks for the update on Suzanne.


----------

